
1998 Gates: I can’t figure out why Jobs is even trying; he knows he can’t win - domino
http://macdailynews.com/2010/04/11/1998_bill_gates_i_cant_figure_out_why_jobs_is_even_trying_to_be_apple_ceo/
======
MaysonL
Revenge is a dish best savoured cold...

